# San Felipe?



## SKPhoto816 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

I will be coming to San Felipe for work several times in the next few months. There is very little information I can find on mountain biking in the area. Are there any local bike shops or trails? Is it a safe enough area for a couple ****** americans to ride in? Thanks for your help.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*San Felipe.... where are you?*



SKPhoto816 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be coming to San Felipe for work several times in the next few months. There is very little information I can find on mountain biking in the area. Are there any local bike shops or trails? Is it a safe enough area for a couple ****** americans to ride in? Thanks for your help.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

San Felipe which? across the country ( México ) we have thousands of places called San Felipe, just in my city and around there are like 10 San Felipe, to help you we need some more information ? city? state?, latitude and longitude ? population ? Mayor ? Governor?, the latter two are a joke


----------



## SKPhoto816 (Aug 5, 2010)

oops, sorry about that. 

I'll be going to San Felipe in Baja California Del Norte. It's on the west side of the Sea of Cortez.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ask the locals better... the area in general may be safe but it's better to ask specific advice on where to go and where not to go.

Mining? Ask your company if you can ride in the surroundings of the area. Most probably it will be forbidden inside the site limits so it's better to ask.

Don't expect bike shops like there are in the US. You may get basic supplies like tubes, cheap tyres and such... but don't expect to find Hope brake pads or stuff like that.

In a big city like TJ or Mexicali you may get whaterver you want, though.

You'll love Mexico! Baja has a good MTB scene, so it could be better than expected.

Good luck!


----------

